# Network DDE, Network DDE DSDM, Clipbook



## jaya_aarthi (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Should Network DDE, Netwok DDE DSDM and Clipbook be disabled in remote server?
2. What will happen if they are set to "Manual" in remote server?
3. Is there a possibiltiy that hackers could hack the server and do a redirect to IP address 64.202.189.170? 
4. If page redirects to 64.202.189.170, does it mean that the page has been hacked?
Waiting for answers. Thank you.


----------

